# Digestion problem?



## buckcreek (Jun 25, 2014)

One of my older hens has a very swollen breast. It looks the size of a tennis ball. It's heavy and hangs down and it's hard. I'm wondering if the passage of grain into the gizzard my be a problem. She acts okay but I'm worried what is going on with her and how to help. Any ideas?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you get a good pic of what you're seeing? I'm afraid that guessing sight unseen might cause you more trouble.


----------

